# So, I finally decided.......



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

...to get a little more active over on Ravelry.





Those mods are cuttroat, _brutal_, *vicious*, even !

Someone veered a little off the topic of fiber and fiber :flame:*ALONE*:flame: !!! in a thread discussing textiles/fiber/clothing in post apocalypse novels and movies and they were immediately banned from the thread and their post ceremoniously burned at the stake. :sob:

I was traumatized for hours.





I never realized we had it so good with MW, even though I was sure I knew how good we had it with MW. :bow: 







:grouphug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind is indeed a wonderful moderator. 
We are really lucky to have her here. 

Ravelry is where the Big Dawg Fiber Persons hang out.
Some of them live to stomp on hopes and dreams!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats brutal! 
Ive never ventured into their forums much.
Good Luck!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:runforhills:
I avoid the forums there like the plague!!
Those are some scary people, and they aren't very nice either.:nono:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats where the FIBER POLICE hang out !!!! hahaaa ... I go there alot , but dont engage in conversations , just find patterns and look for fiber /goodies ....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahh, it all depends WHERE you are on Rav.

I have a couple of forums there that I am moderator for ... I promise, no Fibre Police hang out in MY little corners of the world!

The Main Boards are a bit intense - they have to be heavily moderated just because there's so much activity there. If you find your local groups though, or those with interests like yours, it's way calmer "off the beaten path". The knitters/fibre artists group for the big city next to me is WONDERFUL ... I have met so many local knitters and spinners through that group, and then we have get togethers live and in person, and I wouldn't know any of them without Ravelry! 

So, don't be scared if you find some forums less welcoming ... just wander around a bit until you find a place that IS friendly, and hang out there.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't say as I've found any overt unfriendliness in the boards, in and of themselves, yet..... but seeing that poster next to me go -poof- was kinda unnerving. 

I don't plan to make a break for it any time, soon.

I'll, uh.....keep you all posted. :hrm:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So apparently..... I've yet to stumble across the smaller forums.
I've only seen the main page.

Does one need join groups to gain access to the smaller forums ?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Three cheers for Marchwind! 


What I don't understand is why some mods are so anti-topic drift. Natural conversations drift, so why not forum convos?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You think that's bad......

Someone started a thread about what makes a warmer sweater. *chuckle*

I posted my perspective on the matter and saw what happens when you post TOO relevant to the topic. 

What a temperamental bunch, already!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww thanks for the backhanded compliment FR :kiss:

What forums are you going to? I have three pages of forums/groups over there that I used to spend a lot of time on. They are all great! I just don't have the time to spend over there anymore  

I thank everyone for their support. Most of the success of this place is the great group of people we have here all of you add p to making this a great experience for anyone who comes here. I have a very simple philosophy on being a moderator, Be Nice! Remember where you came from, we all begin at the beginning so help each other. I personally don't car if I have read the same question a zillion times before and answered it. One of the rudest things anyone can say to someone on a forum is, "look it up, do a search". Now this is very different from saying something like, "try searching google using such and such..." Or "here is a link to what I found searching google", "Here's the link to the thread about that convo. we had before here...." But to make someone feel bad about asking a question is not only hurtful but also just plain rude. But that has never been a problem here. Sorry I didn't mean to get on a tangent.

But thank you of you for making this place so welcoming. I'm so glad I don't have to worry about trolls and spammers if I'm not able to be here :grouphug:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow.

:smack:


This just gets better and better.

I was just set upon by a group of very angry knitters for merely suggesting that natural fibers are too be preferred over acrylic. 










:run:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Me too, I'm rather frightened of Ravelry. And I love how non-intimidating it is to post here. I just don't have time for visiting too many groups, but I don't miss this one!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I didn't even know there is a 'main' board on Ravelry! What is it called?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I didn't even know there is a 'main' board on Ravelry! What is it called?


 
click on the tab called forums.

the main boards there:

~patterns
~techniques
~yarn and fiber
~for the love of ravelry

etc


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> But thank you of you for making this place so welcoming.


Thank you for allowing this to be such a great place!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> click on the tab called forums.
> 
> the main boards there:
> 
> ...


You know, M.L.Farm....where all the geeks and newbies hang out. 

So how do I find the reasonable discussion boards ? :hair


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> click on the tab called forums.
> 
> the main boards there:



Ahhhh, I disabled those, no wonder I couldn't find them.



Forerunner said:


> You know, M.L.Farm....where all the geeks and newbies hang out.


Are youse saying I'm Not a Geek!?!?! gre:

[prophead] :typomat:



> So how do I find the reasonable discussion boards ?


Click on the tab at the top of the page that says "Groups". Next, in the search bar, type in something that interests you .... such as Left hand knitting or combined continental (both which you do), then click on "browse groups by category" or type in IL or Illinois and click on browse groups by location ... or anything you want.

that will bring up a bunch of forums. Click on a forum, check it out, if you like it, click on "join group"


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy Cow!! 


There must be _*thousands*_ of forums on there !






:run:

























:indif:


No wonder some of them say, "last activity; June 22, 1907".



:indif:



Might as well stay where the action is. :sob:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If you wanna start spinning with weighted sticks, you can join the Rookies Field Guide to Supported Spinning forum. I promise a warm welcome! 

I find the Raw Fkeece and some of the Tools forums interesting too. There are groups for Fo It Yourself tool making, that might interest you.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I spend a lot of time on Ravelry, but I'm very picky about what boards I frequent. If they are nasty or too uptight...I'm gone! I'll probably get booted off sometime because I tend to not sugar coat my opinions! wahahahahahaahhaaa


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> If you wanna start spinning with weighted sticks, you can join the Rookies Field Guide to Supported Spinning forum. I promise a warm welcome!
> 
> I find the Raw Fkeece and some of the Tools forums interesting too. There are groups for Fo It Yourself tool making, that might interest you.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about, Fraz. 
I'll be lookin' up that Supported Spinning thing directly.



lathermaker said:


> I spend a lot of time on Ravelry, but I'm very picky about what boards I frequent. If they are nasty or too uptight...I'm gone! I'll probably get booted off sometime because I tend to not sugar coat my opinions! wahahahahahaahhaaa









Oh, yeah....... I'm _Tenstrands_, over there, btw. :grin:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I never realized there were main boards either, I've always just searched for the ones I wanted. Though most of them I only pop in now and again. The only one I really frequent is the board for my favorite ami designer, which seems to be quite free of drama really.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:indif:


It sure didn't take long for GAM to friend me over there, once I spilled my identity beans.

I'll bet she's ten times ornerier, over there. :smack:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

You throw your Rav name out there, you better expect us all to jump on it!! There's a thread around here somewhere with all our user names :bouncy:.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now that you mention it.....seems I do remember such a thread......

I smell trouble. :yawn:


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

I find the Ravelry site about as user-friendly as the old IBM computers used to be.
You had to know how to navigate (meaning fathom the depths of a programmer's mind, perish the thought), it was a foreign language situation almost. It seems those who designed the format of Ravelry must be computer geeks that knit. Which is why it's so hard to figure out where to go, what to find, how to find it, etc. No wonder some of them get very touchy when their domain (no pun intended) is challenged.

Just keep knitting FR, we'll all support you over here


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I havent been hanging out in the rav groups too much lately.
I read over there way more than I write. 
Recently I had a situation and got a lot of my old posts scrubbed.

But OF COURSE I friended you right away!
I look forward to watching your fame increase exponentially 
as others become aware of your extreme style.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, now that you mention it......w-t-heck.... 


Here's yesterday's project, today......

I just closed up the shoulders and am starting the first sleeve. :shrugs:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, with the honeycomb stitch
and in all the shades of MELON, too.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Melon ?!

:indif:


This is peach.....and coral......

Must be the lighting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yesh! peechees and corrals. :ashamed:

I beg your pardon. rincess:

Must be these glasses... :nerd:

:grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

AND it is an ACTUAL stitch ... you know ... as if you actually read a PATTERN! :stirpot:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I stumbled upon the honeycomb while knitting horseshoe cables on a sweater sleeve.
I noticed that the first one I had knit, after starting the sleeve, was "upside down".
Instead of righting it, I chose to knit the next one "right side up".
This produced a perfect chain link thingy. 

I went ahead and knit both sleeves with big, poofy mohair chain links down them instead of cables. :shrugs:

Then, one fine winters day, I started in on one of the big cardigans, and after ribbing the bottom, wondered what off-set and repeated chain links might do for a sweater........

Sorry, me no comprehen' patturnz. :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Granted, you're good with doing things the hard way, but did you ever get your hands on Elizabeth Zimmerman's books Knitting Without Tears or Knitters Workshop? They are NOT pattern books, rather formulas for creating garments. I reckon you haven't and even if you did, they would go on the bottom of your stack of books to read.

p.s. they have pitchers ...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*shrugs*

Pitchurs ez good.

Pa allus hed me pickun roks outter thuh tatur pach, an thur nevur wuz no tahm fur larnun hou tuh reed.

But big sestur sher ded teetch me how tur nnit. :gaptooth:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR, I thought of you as I wrote up my sock "recipe". I think if you could convince yourself to try 4 or 5 mm needles and some 6-8 WPI yarn, you could make big thick boot socks from the Recipe. 

It's not a pattern! It's more like an explanation in general terms. I'd actually be very curious to hear what you think of the way it's explained. 

You know iff'n you ken git someone ya read it fer ya.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Frazzle, I've been all day working up the courage to look at your patte-- umm....recipe.

I think before the night is over I might be ready........

*shudders involuntarily*

Incidentally, I use 6-8 wraps-per-inch yarn all the time....... about five strands of it, usually.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR, if you use five strands of yarn all at once to make socks, you won't be able to walk. 

But I did think even YOU could probably cope with 4 mm needles (I know, itsy bitsy things, but hey, I'm not suggesting you use the 2.5 mm toothpicks that ya need for regular sock yarn). 

I really wanna see what Forerunner socks might look like.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

How about boot toppers ? 

Only three strands bulky wool and a couple mohair, for effect....... :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

FR, those are great!
I actually have those same boots. One of my Pyrs, who shall remain nameless,( but his picture is my Avatar now) Got ahold of them and pulled out some of the fleece from the top cuff. I've been debating what to do, as they are so warm. 
Boot toppers would be perfect to hide the damage! Thanks for the idea!:goodjob:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What a _naughty_ little dog !!

Would you like my pattern ? :gaptooth:

Great taste in boots, I must say. :thumb:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Incidentally, I did spend some great deal of time, (for my short attention span and reading comprehension  ) around three, this a.m......poring over Frazzle's super sock patte--erm, recipe.

I think my heart rate and various other vitals are beginning to recover and my mind to relax, as I finally got through it and then got some sleep.

I learned more about sock knitting than I ever knew......paying particular attention to creating the heel flap and turning it.

Now where's that bright yellow pencil roving I had laying around just the other day ?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> What a _naughty_ little dog !!
> 
> Would you like my pattern ? :gaptooth:
> 
> Great taste in boots, I must say. :thumb:


I'd love your pattern, wait a minute!!
Did you say "pattern"? 
Why FR, you're gonna be a pattern reader yet!!
I'm impressed you read Frazzles "recipe", watch those heel flaps, made me insane for awhile.
He is a naughty boy, but he is just the sweetest thing, and I actually had a neighbor who was over tell me he has the kindest eye's they've ever seen on a dog. My Murphy is a PITA at the best of times, but I can forgive him just about anything.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now I never said I was gunna become a full time pattern reader. 

*shudders involuntarily, again*

But I may occasionally be asked to "patternize" a particular project (or offer to do the same  )
It's only polite to comply. :shrug:

:gaptooth:

Cast on 22 stitches on # 17, 16â circsâ¦..knit out 12 rounds of K1P1. 
Used two strand Lambs Pride, bulky, oatmeal and aran, plus two strands worsted in same colors. 
After 12 rounds, switched to 24â #19s and added three strands Aran/beige mohair. 
Knit out to a total of 36 rounds and bind off. Voila!!

Have you ever seen a shorter pattern ?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks!
Murphy says thank you as well, he thinks they look mighty tasty!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a member of a lot of Rav groups. I don't post to all of them, but I've never experienced any hostility or drama of any kind, even when I dissed Patrick Green and Paula Simmons for overcharging and giving lousy service, plus a link to carder drive belts at less than half the price. I still get private messages from people who want the info. 

The forums are a big part of being there for me. 

One of the funniest groups is the "My Knitting Has Cat Hair In It" forum. If you go to it, be sure to read the whole thread called "DammitFreddie Got Tired Of Waiting?". You will laugh yourself silly. There are over 300 posts to that thread now, and the hysterics continue unabated. 

Every year on there is a thread about the "kitten cams", a cat welfare rescue group gets more kittens adopted with having them on web camera while they grow up from babies. You can also write a "Dear Cat" letter to it, and they have a "Rainbow Bridge" thread for deceased cats, that can make one a bit sad.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, not to worry. 

I am enjoying stirring things up in my own way, and sharing knowledge and experience when the opportunity presents itself. 
I will check out that thread you mentioned. 

My only real gripe about that site, at this point, is that I can't tell when GAM is stalking me, like I can here. :shrug:





















:hysterical:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is safest to assume I am always stalking you.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh My Gosh that cat is FAT!!!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR those are AMAZING boot toppers! See, I'd have to walk bow-legged to make room for that much yarn around my boot tops.  They look superb, though - I've been contemplating making a set for my rubber boots ... maybe I'll downsize your 'recipe' a little and see what I can do. 

Glad you didn't have any serious side effects from reading the Recipe. Sock heels are a bit weird - but I really liked this particular heel, as it's so simple, just a little bit of math and some knit two togethers, no wrapping and turning or any complicated finagling. I chose it because it's the one heel I can do without having to stop and look anything up! And I think doing it in garter stitch makes for a slightly stretchier heel. Dunno how it'll hold up but I think I remember GAM saying she'd done garter stitch heels and had good results ... GAM, am I remembering right?

Since I know you're out there ... I am governing myself accordingly. 

(that made me laugh right out loud, it did, what a fat cat!)


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Fat cats look so ridiculous because their little kitty heads and kitty legs stay essentially the same size, and their bodies blow up around them. Definitely laugh worthy.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am only on 2 forums on Rav. Starfleet Fiber Arts, and Homesteading Today.
Well, honestly I have joined several but find them.... ehhhem..... boring. :bored: lol
But I love the patterns and knitting que!

And now I will get to find Mr Tenstrands.....


----------

